# Utah wildlife officials use robo-deer to catch poachers



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/news/article_a4049b38-f5dd-11e0-ad45-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They use them here in Michigan to. Sometimes they video it. It's like watching dumbest criminals. It's great when they catch jackasses like that !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers...that is why I wait till I see them blink, walk, and chew before I shoot em. A bright spot light is really good...kinda like a deer in the head lights. If they do not drop after a the third shot I know I am in trouble. When the officer pulls up I explain I was trying to scare the deer away from the road.

oh ok...only joking here. Ohio started using stuffed deer like the one Skip posted last fall in the 70's..( hey Skip...post that photo again) . They too had to replace many of thiers....some guys just kept shooting, would get out of thier truck and start walking closer. Like Tom said they had videos showing the action.

Ohios new deer are mechanicle, head moves side to side and tail flips up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I actually had a friend who shot the decoy here....twice, without ever leaving his truck. It is also a mechanical_ deer._ He was on a forest road and as he rounded a corner there they were at about 40 yds off to the left. they gave him two tickets but to my surprise let him keep his tag to continue to hunt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't hunted with him since as he proved to be a road hunting purist..


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I haven't hunted with him since as he proved to be a road hunting purist..


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I haven't hunted with him since as he proved to be a road hunting purist..


Hey he got part of his due.

Some states allow it but you have to be out of the truck and not shooting accross the road.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

According to him they threw the tickets out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps they did...maybe they did not see him do it ?

He had to have some sort of defense against thier charges ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Game and Fish was right across the road hidden behind a clump of bushes and a camo tarp. And if ignorance could be a defense he had plenty of that.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> Yeppers...that is why I wait till I see them blink, walk, and chew before I shoot em. A bright spot light is really good...kinda like a deer in the head lights. If they do not drop after a the third shot I know I am in trouble. When the officer pulls up I explain I was trying to scare the deer away from the road.
> 
> oh ok...only joking here. Ohio started using stuffed deer like the one Skip posted last fall in the 70's..( hey Skip...post that photo again) . They too had to replace many of thiers....some guys just kept shooting, would get out of thier truck and start walking closer. Like Tom said they had videos showing the action.
> 
> Ohios new deer are mechanicle, head moves side to side and tail flips up.


So that's what happened to that monster in Troy..... LMAO. Yea they used to show the videos on Fred Trost's show all the time. They even used a turkey one time. The one time it showed a Dad prodding his kid to shoot. Junior wouldn't do it, so Dad shot. He got chewed out big time by the CO's !


----------

